# FREE for nonprofits



## MatsiRed (Dec 5, 2004)

I'm not sure if anyone is aware, but thought I'd share a photo website that allows you, FOR FREE to nonprofits, to store all your photos. It's called Smugmug.

http://www.smugmug.com/

GSRNE uses this site to share photos among the board and coordinators. It has cut down tremendously on emails and allows volunteers to work more at their own convenience. Here are a few ways we utilize it:

*Photographer does photoshoot, uploads originals to Smugmug, sends out email to appropriate list to let them know photos are available on Smugmug.

*Webmaster utilizes Smugmug for creating adoptable dogs pages as well as any other areas for the website.

*Events team can, at their convenience, log into our Smugmug site and download original photos, or have them printed by the site, for using on posters, etc.

*Newsletter team can find photos to back up their story.

*Adoption coordinator can download photos or send a specific link for prospective adopters.

*Buddy coordinator can download and then update a sponsor with photos.

*Volunteer who wants to use photos to create an auction piece, such as a GSRNE photo quilt, can download photos at her convenience.

*We also use the site as a virtual backup for all our photos, although we also backup on several external hardrives to preserve our photos (about 20,000 now).

We haven't done this yet, but you can also set up a business with them like you do with cafepress, and profit from your photos, including photo gifts. But I think Smugmug is much more user friendly in terms of maneuvering the images. If I were to do this as say, a wedding photographer, it would cost me about $200 per year. But nonprofits, FREE!!!

We've had the site for about 6 months now, and so far, so great. AND, we haven't spent a dime.


For more information:

non profit free accounts
At SmugMug, we think one good deed deserves another, so we happily donate free Pro accounts to non-profit organizations. A SmugMug Pro account allows ...
http://www.smugmug.com/help/non-profit-free-accounts


----------

